# Aponogeton ulvaceous dormant period



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

So a couple months ago I bought an aponogeton ulvaceus, and about 3 weeks ago its leaves started to die off. it was still producing new leaves here and there, but not very often. Now it's pretty much down to a couple leaves, so I think it'll go into a dormant state soon. However, I'm not really sure what to do when it's in the dormant state. And after reading through some 20+ sites, I've gotten answers from leave it in the tank till it sprouts again to take it out, wrap it in a towel and leave it somewhere cool for (insert number of days here). So... does anyone have any experience with this plant? How should I treat it when it goes dormant?


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Did you come up with a good answer?? I've got a big bulb that shed all the leaves.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Well I left it in the tank, and a couple weeks ago I was doing a gravel vac and I uncovered the bulb, which was dead and rotten. I think the best rout is to take it out, wrap it in a damp towel, and store it somewhere damp, dark, and coolish.


----------

